# **Updated** Composer Tools Pro - Instrument Recall Issue



## coprhead6 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I finally got Composer Tools Pro to function and have been trying to set up my first patches with Spitfire products. I am able to assign all fader CC parameters and Note-On keyswitches are working, however when I turn off "Play Piano Key" and try to work with UACC's, there are no midi messages getting sent to Kontakt (the midi message icon in Kontakt no longer lights up). I am following the MIDI Kinetics video to the "T" here and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## studioj (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry if I’m being obvious, but after you turned off the piano notes, did you program buttons to send cc32? (For UACC?) or C-2 at various velocities for UACC ks mode?

What daw are you using?
fwiw I have not had great success with using uacc and cc32… the patches don’t always switch reliably. using a different cc (and replacing the articulation cc in kontakt) or using uacc ks mode is more reliable for me.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 2, 2022)

These are my current settings for the first keyswitch and Keyswitch Setup. I have an SCS violins patch "Locked to UACC". 
I'm using Cubase..


----------



## studioj (Jan 2, 2022)

hmm, that all looks right to me. Open up the KSP script "MIDI Monitor" from the factory scripts in kontakt and verify that it's not getting MIDI? I wonder if cubase is filtering out cc32 somehow. Try a different cc?


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 2, 2022)

Your comment about Cubase filtering out cc32 gave me an idea.... I removed my expression map from this track and now Kontakt is recieving midi and my UACC keyswitches are working in CTP!

I guess using CTP means that I can't use expression map functionality? Is there a setting in Cubase Expression Maps to allow multiple cc32 inputs? 
I'm stretching the limits of my programming language fluency haha.


----------



## studioj (Jan 2, 2022)

Cool! right, expression maps don't allow switching by cc. only program changes and key switches. It might be possible to choose program changes in the map, and let cc32 be the "bank select" message... but I've never tried that with Cubase. Instead use "UACC KS" (lock to UACC KS) mode with expression maps. And send C-2 at the corresponding velocities to switch your spitfire patches. It's way more reliable anyway.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 2, 2022)

StudioJ, thank you SO much for your help.
I am now able to use Expression Maps AND Composer Tools Pro keyswitching simultaneously. I've been trying to wrap my head around this software on and off for about a year and have been running into so many issues... This was the last big roadblock (that I'm aware of haha). 

I love this forum so much xD


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 2, 2022)

Okay some further issues (of course)...

I can't get Recall to work whatsoever on Instrument Tracks (not MIDI tracks). I have uploaded both Generic Remotes, downloaded and activated the VST3 "MKRecallTrigger", and routed everything appropriately with Channel and Program messages. I can see that MIDI is being triggered in Cubase when I press the recall button on my iPad and when I click on my tracks with the VST3 plugin, but recall simply isn't happening.

My only clue right now is there is another VST3 in my download folder called "MKRecallSend". It is mentioned briefly in the setup guide but the text goes on to describe MKRecallTrigger with no further mention of RecallSend. Also, the video guide does not mention RecallSend whatsoever.


----------



## studioj (Jan 2, 2022)

I do remember it taking quite a while to get recall sorted in cubase for inst tracks. But that was years ago and I’m not using Cubase much any more so I’m not sure I can be of much help. I recall having the same issue, with the plug-in just sitting there in idle mode, but I can’t remember how I eventually got it working. Check that your ins and out are set up properly in the generic remote, I think it was easy to have them reversed. Also in the past midikinetics has been reasonably fast with support, try sending them an email. Good luck! If the solution comes to me I’ll post.


----------



## studioj (Jan 2, 2022)

It’s coming back to me a little- 
I dont think you need generic remote for the basic recall functionality where you touch the patch name in CTP at the top and it switches to the recalled patch of the track you have selected. Auto recall is a different story, I think you need TWO generic remotes set up, one for mkrecalltrigger and the other for the auto recall. That’s about all I can remember.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for racking your memory for me  

Yes, I have two Generic Remotes; one with MKRecallTrigger and one with the Auto Recall scripts...


----------

